
Best Interactive online tutorials for programming or programming related topics? - omosubi
I&#x27;ve been enjoying online interactive tutorials lately, such as:<p><pre><code>   http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vim-adventures.com&#x2F;
   http:&#x2F;&#x2F;learngitbranching.js.org&#x2F;
   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codecademy.com&#x2F;learn&#x2F;python
   and
   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udacity.com&#x2F;course&#x2F;intro-to-computer-science--cs101
</code></pre>
Do you have any recommendations for more interactive tutorials like these? I don&#x27;t care about language&#x2F;framework&#x2F;tool, I&#x27;m just interested in the interactive part as I find it&#x27;s the most useful for learning.<p>Thanks
======
jrmiii
Although more abstract and philosophical than what you've listed, I find Bret
Victor's work to be very inspirational and thought provoking.

These are interactive tutorials per se, but a dream of how programming in that
way full time could work.

[http://worrydream.com/](http://worrydream.com/)

------
snippet22
[http://noexcuselist.com](http://noexcuselist.com)

